# Laundry Detergent



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have recently read, the cost of store bought detergent, from DG like stores, isn't that dif from home made. Any thoughts?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

It probably depends on the recipe that you are using. The first one I made can be found here and their numbers show 5Â¢ per load. I've been crunched for time around here with canning and getting ready for school so I bought Windfresh from Sam's Club. It is 7Â¢ per load if you use the recommended amount. I use less than the recommended amount on most of my loads so it's probably about the same cost. 

I haven't used coupons for laundry detergent in a couple of years, but I bet if you combined them with sales you could get it even cheaper. As long as you aren't picky about the brand you use you can find some great deals.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd imagine you could find comparable prices, but I've found some of those cheap ones don't work very well and I end up using way more than is suggested. If you could find one that works well, like KyMama did, it might be worth a few cents if you really don't like making your own.


----------

